# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Gruczolak przysadki mózgowej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! 
Moja zona lat 28 ma wznowę gruczolaka przysadki mózgowej, wcześniej w 2006 roku miała operację w W-wa nie ważnie w jakim Szpitalu, przez nos usunięcia guza przysadki, jednakże w wyniku problemów przy operacji tj: "guz był rozpadły z towarzyszącym krwiakiem, guz nie nadawał się do badań histopatologicznych". Następnie po 6 miesiącach ponownie była w Szpitalu na kontroli, gdzie wg. lekarzy wszystko była prawidłowe i jak stwierdzili nie wymaga planowanych kontroli MR. W tym roku od około marca małżonka miała na początku lekkie  bóle głowy , które po zażyciu tabletek przechodziły, jednakże bóle się zwiększały w związku z czym żona była poddana kontroli w Szpitalu na oddziale Endokrynologicznym ( w wyniku wcześniej wykrytą tarczycą - niski poziom TSH) w sierpniu, gdzie została poddana badaniom w wyniku których nie stwierdzono problemów hormonalnych ( wszystkie były w normie oprócz progesteron) zaznaczono iż obniżony stopień TSH może być wynikiem pooperacyjnej niedoczynności przysadki w zakresie TSH lub też rozpoczynającej się subklinicznej nadczynności tarczycy w przebiegu wola guzkowego i stwierdzono iż więcej się okaże po rezonansie magnetycznym, w wyniku dwóch rezonansów okazało się iż jest widoczna wznowa o wym. 1,0 x0,8x1,1cm. Po czym stwierdzono iż dalsze czynności powinny być konsultowane z neurochirurgiem. Zaznaczam iż w tym okresie  bóle głowy  były coraz mocniejsze, jednakże żaden z lekarzy nie widzi w tym problemu, oświadczyli iż trzeba to jakoś wytrzymać i brać środki przeciwbólowe. Na początku po takich lekach jak tramal, nimeslil itp. był odczuwalny mniejszy ból a nawet ustępował czasami. Jednakże z czasem leki przestały działać a ból był coraz mocniejszy po konsultacji z neurologiem, który oświadczył iż ma obrzęk mózgu, dostała lek dexametazon 3mg po tym wszystko delikatnie ustąpiło pozostawiając słaby  ból głowy . Jednak na wizycie u Neurochirurga dowiedzieliśmy się iż dexametazon jej szkodzi i trzeba odstawić a  ból głowy  leczyć lekami przeciwbólowymi zaznaczył iż ma wznowę gruczolaka, jednak on nie operował by go z powodu tego iż operacja w tej chwili mogłaby uszkodzić przysadkę albo nerwy wzrokowe i trzeba póki co odstąpić i podawać się kontroli MR co pól roku. Zaznaczył iż cały problem najprawdopodobniej tkwi w hormonach, które mogą się zmieniać z dnia na dzień a jak zona jest w Szpitalu to są w normie. Powiedział iż trzeba zrobić badanie hormonów dynamiczne i wtedy zastosować leki które pomogą. Zaznaczył iż mogą być także problemy z korą nadnerczy. Po stopniowym odstawieniu dexametaznu bóle ponownie wróciły i teraz praktycznie żadne leki przeciwbólowe nie pomagają. Objawy w wyniku bólu głowy ma następujące: puchnięcie powiek, napady złości, depresja, uderzenia gorąca, poty, wydzielina z nosa, wymioty, mdłości, zmęczenie, osłabienie, problemy ze snem.  Zona cały dzień leży nic jej nie pomaga cały czas boli ją głowa , czy ktoś z wie jak jej pomóc lub ma jakieś propozycje ?  Bardzo proszę o pomoc, gdyż bardzo cierpi !

----------


## meff

Witaj, przeczytałem Twoją historię i biernie uczestniczę w podobnej. Wydaliśmy majątek na lekarzy - najpierw żaden nie umiał stwierdzić przyczyny tego stanu rzeczy, rezonansy, tomografy itp - wszystko na nic. Byliśmy bezradni, bezsilni i każdy wolny pieniążek szedł na lekarza. Trafiliśmy do neurologa - historia ta sama, on nic nie wie, badań milion, wyniki itp - wszystko na nic ale... Pani Neurolog poleciła Endokrynologa (jakiś jej znajomy) - jak się okazało Pan Endokrynolog nie przyjmuje nowych pacjentów, ma zapisy na 2 lata do przodu.. No niestety nie da się do niego praktycznie dostać. Jednak po wielu naprawdę wielu próbach przyjął nas - kazał zrobić jakieś kosmiczne badanie krwi, za dwa tygodnie wyniki były i kolejna wizyta - momentalnie powiedział gruczolak i był oburzony, że nikt nie widział tego wcześniej. W każdym razie na trzeciej wizycie kazał już zrobić rezonans pod specjalnym kierunkiem itp. Wszystko wyszło, na gruczolaka i jeszcze coś. Kazał oczywiście operować, mówiąc, że nie wolno tego lekceważyć a jedyne miejsce w Polsce gdzie mogą to zrobić dobrze i skutecznie to klinika w Warszawie. Daleko ale trudno - trzeba o zdrowie walczyć. Jak nie macie już żadnych opcji - postawcie na jedną kartę - z tym lekarzem na prawdę warto (o ile się dostaniecie !) Niesamowity lekarz, w 3tygodnie odkrył i zrobił więcej niż szpital i 10 innych przez 9 miesięcy.... Polecam z czystego serca - nie wiem, skąd jesteście, ale lekarz jest z Bytomia - tutaj namiary: Sosnowski Grzegorz, dr nauk med. Spec. endokrynolog. Spec. chorób wewn., USG
Stanisława Olejniczaka 28, Bytom // 32 281 79 87

Zaufaliśmy mu, bo nie ma już innej drogi, wszystkie opcje wykorzystane został on. Pozdrawiam !!! ‎

----------


## meff

Proszę się nastawić, że jak wizyta jest na 19:00 to prędzej jak o 22 się nie wejdzie do gabinetu - naprawdę dużo ludzi, a po rejestracjach samochodowych to i z Nowego Targu/Zakopanego są ludzie - pareset kilometrów ludzie robią aby dotrzeć.

----------


## ania92

Drogi Meff, Mam podobne problemy z synem od wielu lat, brak mi sil i nawet nadziei. Prosze o info jaka to klinika w Warszawie,ktora to jest skuteczna.(mieszkam blisko W-wy)
do dr. Sosnowskiego sprobuje sie zapisac.

Bardzo bardzo dziekuje za informacje, byc moze uratuje ona zycie mojemu synowi
z wyrazami szacunku 
matka

----------


## raffael

witam. panowie u mojej żony równiez nie dawno stwierdzono gruczolaka. czy może powodować on jakieś zmiany w zachowaniu kobiety, spotkali

----------


## Klosz-art

Polecam przeczytać informacje na mojej stronie przysadka.pl

=Nie zarejestrowany;24098]Witam! 
Moja zona lat 28 ma wznowę gruczolaka przysadki mózgowej, wcześniej w 2006 roku miała operację w W-wa nie ważnie w jakim Szpitalu, przez nos usunięcia guza przysadki, jednakże w wyniku problemów przy operacji tj: "guz był rozpadły z towarzyszącym krwiakiem, guz nie nadawał się do badań histopatologicznych". Następnie po 6 miesiącach ponownie była w Szpitalu na kontroli, gdzie wg. lekarzy wszystko była prawidłowe i jak stwierdzili nie wymaga planowanych kontroli MR. W tym roku od około marca małżonka miała na początku lekkie  bóle głowy , które po zażyciu tabletek przechodziły, jednakże bóle się zwiększały w związku z czym żona była poddana kontroli w Szpitalu na oddziale Endokrynologicznym ( w wyniku wcześniej wykrytą tarczycą - niski poziom TSH) w sierpniu, gdzie została poddana badaniom w wyniku których nie stwierdzono problemów hormonalnych ( wszystkie były w normie oprócz progesteron) zaznaczono iż obniżony stopień TSH może być wynikiem pooperacyjnej niedoczynności przysadki w zakresie TSH lub też rozpoczynającej się subklinicznej nadczynności tarczycy w przebiegu wola guzkowego i stwierdzono iż więcej się okaże po rezonansie magnetycznym, w wyniku dwóch rezonansów okazało się iż jest widoczna wznowa o wym. 1,0 x0,8x1,1cm. Po czym stwierdzono iż dalsze czynności powinny być konsultowane z neurochirurgiem. Zaznaczam iż w tym okresie  bóle głowy  były coraz mocniejsze, jednakże żaden z lekarzy nie widzi w tym problemu, oświadczyli iż trzeba to jakoś wytrzymać i brać środki przeciwbólowe. Na początku po takich lekach jak tramal, nimeslil itp. był odczuwalny mniejszy ból a nawet ustępował czasami. Jednakże z czasem leki przestały działać a ból był coraz mocniejszy po konsultacji z neurologiem, który oświadczył iż ma obrzęk mózgu, dostała lek dexametazon 3mg po tym wszystko delikatnie ustąpiło pozostawiając słaby  ból głowy . Jednak na wizycie u Neurochirurga dowiedzieliśmy się iż dexametazon jej szkodzi i trzeba odstawić a  ból głowy  leczyć lekami przeciwbólowymi zaznaczył iż ma wznowę gruczolaka, jednak on nie operował by go z powodu tego iż operacja w tej chwili mogłaby uszkodzić przysadkę albo nerwy wzrokowe i trzeba póki co odstąpić i podawać się kontroli MR co pól roku. Zaznaczył iż cały problem najprawdopodobniej tkwi w hormonach, które mogą się zmieniać z dnia na dzień a jak zona jest w Szpitalu to są w normie. Powiedział iż trzeba zrobić badanie hormonów dynamiczne i wtedy zastosować leki które pomogą. Zaznaczył iż mogą być także problemy z korą nadnerczy. Po stopniowym odstawieniu dexametaznu bóle ponownie wróciły i teraz praktycznie żadne leki przeciwbólowe nie pomagają. Objawy w wyniku bólu głowy ma następujące: puchnięcie powiek, napady złości, depresja, uderzenia gorąca, poty, wydzielina z nosa, wymioty, mdłości, zmęczenie, osłabienie, problemy ze snem.  Zona cały dzień leży nic jej nie pomaga cały czas boli ją głowa , czy ktoś z wie jak jej pomóc lub ma jakieś propozycje ?  Bardzo proszę o pomoc, gdyż bardzo cierpi ![/QUOTE]

----------


## madgus

Witam
Mam 36 lat. W wieku22 lat urodziłam dziecko i od tego czasu coś dziwnie się czułam. Skierowano mnie do szpitala w warszawie. Po wielu badaniach stwierdzono gruczolaka przysadki mózgowej. Niestety jest on w takim miejscu ,że niestety nie można go usunąć. Jestem pod ciągłą kontrolą neurologiczną,gdyż gruczolak powoduje ataki przypominające ataki padaczkowe. Na szczęście gruczolak nie rośnie .

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
Współczuję wszystkim forumowiczom którzy się tu wypowiedzieli.
Wiele osób jest zapatrzonych tylko w medycynę obowiązującą, akademicką.
Jeżeli ktoś jest otwarty na sugestie z innych kierunków  proszę pisać (wraz z wklejonym opisem) na nick.

Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowia
Terapeuta

----------


## edyt94

Po usunieciu makrogruczolaka wszystko wydawało sie u mojej mamy w porzadku, jednak po kontroli Rm za 6 miesiecy rezonans pokazal pozostałosc gruczolaka wielkosci koło 1cm? co to oznacza? wystarcza leki? cz sytuacja moze powrocic, gruczolak powodowal ucisk na nerwy wzrokowe.

----------


## Gość 1984

Witajcie, jestem mężczyzną lat 31. Moja historia już parę lat się toczy... Wszystko zaczęło się od silnych bóli kostno stawowych, mięśniowych,  bóle głowy , wypadanie przedmiotów z rąk, czasami wyłączało mnie na kilka dni z życia... Poszedłem do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu, skierował mnie do ortopedy, zauważył po badaniu EMG cieśni nadgarstków, dyskopatię, ale stwierdził, że takie objawy nie są z tym związane. Skierował mnie do neurologa, podejrzewał SM - tak wywnioskowałem  :Frown:  Poszedłem do Pani neurolog, która sama była strzępkiem nerwów i wrakiem człowieka, histerycznym głosem nakrzyczała na mnie, że chodzę po lekarzach, szukam dziury w całym i czy lepiej mi, jak tak chodzę ze sterto badań i się żalę lekarzom ? Normalnie ręce mi opadły, dałem się na spokój chwilowo, lecz objawy znowu zaczęły się nasilać, dla mnie zasypianie wieczorem było jak spadanie w przepaść, utrata przytomności, bałem się, że już się rano nie obudzę... Pojawiły się dodatkowe objawy - ból piersi i opuchlizna. Natychmiast poszedłem na prywatne badanie USG - nic niepokojącego na szczęście nie wykazało, ale ja zacząłem drążyć już mocno. Poszedłem na prywatną wizytę do Pani endokrynolog w Legionowie, zrobiłem badania prywatne na jej zlecenie, koszty spore, do zamożnych nie należę... Wyszła podwyższona prolaktyna i prawie 0 testosteronu !!! Czułem się jak miś, nic mi się nie chciało, wiecznie jakby spuchnięty, mocno przytyłem, szczególnie otyłość brzuszna. Pani doktor niestety, ale od ręki wzięła się za leki - zbijanie prolaktyny i wstrzykiwanie testosteronu. Nieco lepiej się poczułem, wyniki jakieś po pewnym czasie w normie, ale trwało to krótko. Jednak nadal Pani doktor robiła po swojemu, wysłała mnie na USG jąder - ból piersi u mężczyzn często jest objawem nowotworu jąder. USG tego nie potwierdziło. W rodzinie ciotka miała operację na makro gruczolaka, mieliśmy podobny objaw - cześto wypadało coś z rąk, szklanka, talerz, klucze. Jednak jak o tym wspominałem, Pani doktor wykluczała - miał by pan podwyższone to, tamto i owamto. Trwała przy swoim 9 miesięcy... Nareszcie było kiepsko już i uprosiłem ją o MRI głowy (wizyty już były na NFZ). Pojechałem po wyniki:

masa guzowa o wymiarach 37x25x12 mm... Może odpowiadać makro gruczolakowi.

Pani doktor po obejrzeniu opisu nie wiedziała za co się złapać, co wypisać, gdzie kierować... Dodam, że wydzielał się u mnie hormon wzrostu dość intensywnie... Skierowanie na konsultację, wsiadłem w samochód i wybrałem Szpital Kliniczny MSWiA na Szaserów w Warszawie. Położono mnie na 3 dniówkę na oddziale endokrynologicznym, badania, konsultacja z neurochirurgiem Grzegorzem Zielińskim. Guz jest bardzo duży, za 3 miesiące zapisuję na operację, do tego czasu 3 x przyjmie pan zastrzyk u nas z somatuliny. Operację miałem 28 marca 2012 r. Wszyscy wychodzili po maksymalnie 3 dniach, ja wyszedłem w swoje urodziny 10 kwietnia. Bardzo źle się czułem po operacji, inni wręcz przeciwnie, byli zachwyceni, lecz zazwyczaj guzki były nie większe jak kilka mm do maksymalnie  1 cm. Ponad miesiąc miałem kilka razy dziennie wyciek jakiegoś płynu koloru żółtego z nosa, czasami krew. Badania kontrolne wyszły początkowo słabo (krew), wysoki poziom potasu we krwi, testosteron bardzo niski, prolaktyna poniżej normy. Wróciłem pod opiekę endokrynologa, zgodnie z zaleceniami. Powrót do testosteronu, do tego przyjmowałem hydrokortyzon. Zacząłem tyć - w chwili operacji już ważyłem 108 kg przy wzroście 182 cm, waga szła do góry, mimo, że się nie przejadałem... Samopoczucie złe, pojawiły się dziwne dolegliwości, mam teraz chorobę lokomocyjną, czego nigdy nie miałem... To jednak drobnostka... Minęło 3,5 roku od tego momentu, napiszę na podsumowanie, co mi pozostało po operacji, mimo, że minęło już trochę czasu (niedługo MRI ponownie):

- niedoczynność tarczycy (źle to znoszę, waga doszła do 123 kg w pewnym momencie, metabolizm mam tak spowolniony, że nie mogę na nic sobie pozwolić)
- codziennie przyjmuję dawkę 150 mg Letroxu na niedoczynność
- co tydzień przyjmuję zastrzyk z testosteronu - niestety, przysadka nie podjęła swoich funkcji
- wysiadły mi stawy - mam akromegalię (stawy się rozrosły, dłonie mam bardzo duże)
- miałem już otyłość II stopnia, teraz walczę o"normalny wygląd" - zrzuciłem 25 kg
- mam ciągłe wahania nastroju, problemy z poziomem glukozy we krwi, napady agresji, po zastrzyku magazynuję wodę w organizmie 
- na 99% nie mogę mieć dzieci, nie mam rodziny, ogólnie jeśli chodzi o zainteresowanie kobietami, to nie jest to dla mnie priorytetem
- boli mnie często wątroba, gdyż tych leków, zastrzyków już sporo przyjąłem przez ten czas


Ogólnie chodzę non stop do endokrynologa, wyniki mam tak niestabilne, że już i lekarz, którego zmieniłem powoli rozkłada ręce, nie może mnie ustawić lekami... Mam dość tego, już nerwowo i psychicznie zaczęło mi odbijać chwilami, jakieś stany załamania mnie brały, choć ja zawsze, ale to zawsze byłem wojownikiem, nie lubiłem porażek - taki charakter i urok zodiakalnego Barana z krwi i kości. Chwilami myślę, że życie między palcami mi ucieka, nie mogę znaleźć stałej pracy, gdyż fizycznie nie wytrzymuję, nic lżejszego znaleźć nie mogę. Często mam  bóle głowy , które mnie wyłączają z życia na kilka dni. Wiem, że są ludzie dużo bardziej chorzy, ja to rozumie, ale mnie co raz to się coś nowego ujawnia i męczy. Niedługo rezonans, oby te rozjechane wiecznie wyniki nie były złym zwiastunem... Lekarz też za wiele nie mówi, tylko kręci głową i już mu się pomysły kończą, ale jak to powiedział - hodował pan ten guz latami, szkoda, że objawy dopiero nasiliły się w ostatnim roku, przez to płacę wysoką cenę teraz.

Tak to na obecną chwilę wygląda u mnie. Trzymajcie się i nie poddawajcie, ja mimo załamań walczę z tym ścierwem i jego następstwami.

----------


## Sylwunia13

Czesc Gosc 1984!
Przeczytalam to co napisales i musze Ci powiedziec,ze czytalam doslownie o sobie.
Mam 30 lat i mieszkqm w Londynie. 
W 2010r mialam operacje guza przysadki mozgowej 4cm/3cm makrogruczolak. Niestety okazalo sie ,ze nie mozna usunac guza w calosci bo jest za blisko mozgu.
Bralam bardzo duzo lekow i zastrzykow przeszlam dwie radioterapie(5tygodni) i gamma knife(1 tydzien) terapie.
Do dzis biore leki i zastrzyki tj.levothyroxine na tarczyce ,hydrocortisone sterydy,desmopressin spray do nosa (kontroluje wode w organizmie)octrotide zastrzyk 3xdziennie (hamuje hormon wzrostu) i oczywiscie mase lekow przeciwbolowych.
Moje zycie po operacji jest KOSZMAREM nie wiem za jakie to grzechy. Musze zaznaczyc jeszcze ,ze prawie wszystkie objawy ktore Ty wymieniles ja tez mam.Oczywiscie przytylam,przed operacja wazylam 61kg a kilka miesiecy po wazylam prawie 100kg(mam 170cm wzrostu) udalo mi sie zrzucic troche.
W tej chwili nie pracuje bo to juz 4 praca w tym roku w ktorej nie dalam rady fizycznie kazdy dzien spedzam w bolu:bol glowy,stawow,wachania nastroju,wszystkie kosci,dusznosc,uczucie goraca i zimna na zmiane,nudnosci po lekach,zawroty glowy i ogolne oslabienie.
Mimo wszystko staram sie myslec pozytywnie jak trzeba to poplacze troche z bolu ale wiekszoci staram sie usmiechac i byc silna za kazdym razem gdy jest mi strasznie zle dziekuje Bogu za to ze przezylam bardzo ciezka operacje.
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## pomcna

U mojej siostry również wykryto guza przysadki mózgowej.
Staram się być dla niej wsparciem.
Naczytalam się za dużo o powikłaniach pooperacyjnych.
Nie pozwalam siostrze brac żadnych leków.

Może to śmieszne, ale lecze ją naturalnie...
witaminy, witaminy, zioła... za 3 miesiące wstępne badania.
Jak zauważymy poprawę to dalej w to będzimy brnąć.

Pamiętać należy, że endorfiny to też dobry sposób na wszystkie kurestwa które w nas siedzą.
A stres wpływa na rozrost guza.
Zainteresujcie się innymi rzeczami niż tylko chwalone kliniki.
Każdy z was żyje z tym guzem od kilku lat.
Więc przerzucenie się na suplementy (zdrowe) nawet na pół roku nie jest dla was czymś strasznym ale szansą by sprawdzić czy organizm to przyswaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam makrohruczolaka nieaktywnego hormonalnie 12x12x17mm jakie zioła mogłabym spróbować pić i witaminy? Chce próbować go nie operować póki co..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Poszukuje kogos u kogo zdiagnozowano gruczolaka przysadki mozgowej acth lub tsh i usunieto go przez zatoke klinowa. 
Bardzo prosze o kontakt
Hanika98 malpa interia pl

----------

